# Endura canvas belt(s)



## adds21 (30 Sep 2013)

I've lost a couple of the canvas small belts which go with the Endura range of cycling shorts (with the little plastic clip). Does anyone have any I can buy, or know of somewhere where I can get just the belt, or similar? (I've tried the bay etc).

TIA.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2013)

Have you tried to contact Endura directly as a GB company?

http://www.endura.co.uk/contact.asp


----------



## adds21 (4 Oct 2013)

Good point! No, I haven't, but I will. I did check to see if they listed their belts separately, which they don't.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Oct 2013)

I think I've got a couple that came with my Humvees knocking about somewhere. 

I'll have a look in the morrow


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (5 Oct 2013)

You're in luck - and a choice of two different fastenings 




Oh they're medium BTW - max length 36"


----------



## adds21 (5 Oct 2013)

That's exactly what I'm after! Fancy selling me the second one?


----------

